# The humming bee hawk moth



## xmtbiker (Jun 28, 2010)

Photo one is an individual flower on the fireweed plant which are starting to come into bloom up here.  

The second photo was taken of the hawk moth. I had been set up on several flowers hoping for one of these guys to come into my viewfinder but was forced to shoot hand held with this one as time was becoming an issue.


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 28, 2010)

The only thing One has going for it is its bokeh and even then, that's a little boring... And in Two, the bokeh is a little distracting while your subject is in the centre... I'm not sure this is one of _those_ cases, either.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 29, 2010)

Comp on the first one is decent.  ND filter would help with those harsh shadows.


----------



## Rooby (Jun 29, 2010)

it's very good, nice job


----------

